# Colin Furze



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

How have I not known about this guy?

Builds all sorts of crazy stuff on his YouTube channel.

Funny too.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Reminds me of Clarkson with his V8 kitchen blender.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Think this is the guy who has a 70mph mobility scooter and there is a video of him whizzing about on it in the snow. Crazy man but very clever


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Imagine living next to this guy hahaha


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

He lives locally, well known nutter but very clever


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> Imagine living next to this guy hahaha
> 
> Homemade Hoverbike - YouTube


If you think that one is bad, look at his series where he builds an underground bunker in his back garden!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's brilliant. I always wondered who the guy was on the seriously quick mobility scooter. Good find Jamie. 👍 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

This guy is pretty entertaining , found his home made big swing pretty freaky lol .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks amazing fun. 

4m subscribers and I hadn't heard of him before.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Looks amazing fun.
> 
> 4m subscribers and I hadn't heard of him before.


I know tell me about it, that's why I started the thread  share the love!


----------

